# FFX's World Eater [ The Redo ]



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

*FFX's World Eaters [ The Redo ]*

Having posted a blog a LONG time ago about my growing World Eaters Army, and neglecting said blog it has since dropped into obscurity. Instead of commiting Threadomancy, I decided to start over.

Every unit will have some conversions in it and I'll be testing a few new ideas along the way.

Over the course of however long this takes, here's what I'll be working on. Enought prattle.. on to the list.

Kharn conversion [ Done ] 
8 man Berzerker Squads X4 [ 3 With FW kits ]
4 Man FW WE Terminators X2 [ Termicide Squads ]
Obliterators X2
4 Rhinos
Brass Scorpion pattern Defiler

After this stuff is done I have a lot more to work on that I'll add in to complete everything for my World Eaters army.

16 Bloodletters [ 8 Done ]
8 man Berzerker units X2
10 Man World Eaters Squads with IoK & Meltagun X2
Plastic DP
Forge World Daemon Prince & Herald
Daegon The Harrower [ Khorne Lord ] [ Done ]
FW WE Dreadnaught w/ DCCW X2 
Khorne Lord on Juggernaut
Various Khorne Lords [ with different gear options ]
Zhufor the Impaler



Having recently sold off my MTG cards.. I came into some extra money.. with some of said money I placed a bits order from E-bay and bought a box of Bestigors.. 

I've been wanting to try this idea for my Aspiring Champions / Skull Champions ever since I saw horrain's Beastmarine conversion..Any CC will be greatly appreciated. All of my champs will be converted in some way shape or form using Bestigor, Possessed, FW parts, however the Skull Champions for the Berzerker squads will "go to 11".. The idea being that Khorne has rewarded them with mutations/gifts for service.

















This guy is armed with a PW and a BP.

Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

While you're on the right track, I wouldn't rely too heavily on the beastmen kits, as the odd change, say of heads and arms, would keep the theme without losing the look of space marines. As it is, the model just looks like a beastman with a SM backpack attached.


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> While you're on the right track, I wouldn't rely too heavily on the beastmen kits, as the odd change, say of heads and arms, would keep the theme without losing the look of space marines. As it is, the model just looks like a beastman with a SM backpack attached.


Thanks for the input. I was thinking that some would be more mutated than others, representing the depth of favor they have attained with the Blood God. The favor laden marines with mutations would become something otherworldly, no longer maintaining they're "human" form. They won't all be that heavily mutated. I'd considered trying it with the normal Zerker head or a helmetless head as well.. might have to give it a go.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The quality of conversion is very impressive; however I agree with Khorne's Fist that it looks a little too not-CSM. I would be tempted to put on the iconic shoulder-pads as well to increase the CSM visual profile.

On the other hand if it is the Champion in the middle of a more CSMesque squad it could look less odd.

Either way it is a promising start to the project.


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> The quality of conversion is very impressive; however I agree with Khorne's Fist that it looks a little too not-CSM. I would be tempted to put on the iconic shoulder-pads as well to increase the CSM visual profile.
> 
> On the other hand if it is the Champion in the middle of a more CSMesque squad it could look less odd.
> 
> Either way it is a promising start to the project.


Thanks for the +rep and the constructive comments Dave. I actually considered the shoulder pads initially, and that thought certainly bears more consideration. I was in such a rush to post this pic up that I brainfarted and forgot it.. I think it will help retain some of the CSM quality and will do up some that way.
Looks like I need to break out the saw and clippers a bit more. I've got a whole box of Bestigors and more Berzerker parts to play with than Elizabeth Taylor has ex-husbands.


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

for an alternative that will yield extra bitz for weapons, add some chaos knoight pauldrons ( thats the name for the shoulder armor) It will make them look like they have fancier armor, without losing the space marine profile.


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Son of mortarion said:


> for an alternative that will yield extra bitz for weapons, add some chaos knoight pauldrons ( thats the name for the shoulder armor) It will make them look like they have fancier armor, without losing the space marine profile.


Great idea..thanks for the tip.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I like it and I think it will get a little more World Eater look once some paint is applied on it. Continue in this direction my friend.


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the tips and ideas fellas. I'm at the firehouse today. I'm sorry for the teaser photos.. I'll have more mock ups tomorrow.


----------



## kharn-the-betrayer (Jul 16, 2010)

I like the beastmen berserkers.


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

*New Champ Conversions.. 12/13/10*

New Champ Conversions 12/13/10

So, have I neglected to mention that I'm a proper nutter? If not, allow myself to introduce...myself.

Taking the A+ feedback I've gotten from Heresy-Online members [ thx lads ] I came home from the firehouse today and got right to work.. I've redone the first Champ [ see OP for version 1.0 ] and I must say I like the new look MUCH better.. He's 98% done. There is a minor amount of GS work to be done on his right arm, where it meets the breastplate and there may be the errant mold line here and there but all will be fixed before paint..

Here's the new version..as always , C&C greatly appreciated.

Squad 1 Champ


























He got lonely so I made him a friend for Squad 2.
























How are these looking brothers?


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

I didn't want to let the Kat out of the bag just yet, but yes, to answer your question....sort of [ the original idea base belongs to Tim over at vanustemple.com..thx mate ]

.. enough.. here's my take on Special K.


















Keep in mind the colors are ROUGHLY painted in to show the overall scheme. He'll be painted to a much higher standard soon enough.

FFX.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Looking good.

Your take on Kharn is suitably different; it looks like it will fit the theme quite well.


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the good word Dave.. I aim to please.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

The extra gubbins really make a difference (pistol and sword) nice converting + Rep


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

CLT40k said:


> The extra gubbins really make a difference (pistol and sword) nice converting + Rep


Thanks for the +rep and the motivating comments.. You H-O guys are the best at keeping a procrastinator going..


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

At some point I may very well rip this idea off and do a 13th company Space Wolf list based on your work... so please keep it up (so I can steal it)
:victory:


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

*12/13/10 Skull Champ #1*

12/13/10 Berzerker Skull Champ Prototype.

Earlier I said that my goal for the Skull Champions of my Berzerker squads was to " go to 11". I think i might have hit 9.5 on this attempt. What say you brothers?

The idea here was to really convey his bloodlust.. no jogging, he's in a full on sprint, skull trophy in tow, bearing down on his next prey. I'd like to think he is pretty intimidating.

A few things set him apart.. he's more possesses parts, indicating he's been "blessed" more [ read: closer to Daemon status] and the Rune of Khorne shoulderpad indicates he is a Berzerker, not just a World Eater.

It's a kitbash of Possessed parts, Berzerker parts, and Bestigor parts [ the arm holding the skull by the hair ].

Skull Champion #1. [ armed with PF & BP]

























BP gubbinz yet to be added.

C&C please & TY

FFX


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

It's amazing the difference the shoulder pads make. They're obviously marines now. What about something as simple as chopping off the feet on a set of marine legs and put the hooves on? Sort of like early onset mutation.


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> It's amazing the difference the shoulder pads make. They're obviously marines now. What about something as simple as chopping off the feet on a set of marine legs and put the hooves on? Sort of like early onset mutation.


Thanks for the idea, the +rep and a new idea Fist.. I may give it a go with the spare parts I have left over once these guys are done. You were 100% right.. it's a night and day difference in the whole asthetic of the model with the shoulder pads. They look way better now.


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

12/16/10 Berzerker Skull Champ #2 Aspiring Champ #2

Right.. so Charter cable is pure rubbish...3 days without digital phone or interweb....

Nonetheless here's today's update.. I got my 2nd Berzerker Skull Champ done and the final Aspiring Champion for the 3rd World Eaters squad.. I'll be moving on to paint in a few..

First up Skull Champ #2

























Aspiring Champion #3

























Also. I'm strongly considering running a full 8 man squad of converted Beastzerkers.. Maybe a chosen squad? The more I make the more I like.

If anyone is interested in how I do it.. I'm working on a step by step tutorial for how I make these guys. Let me know if that's wanted/Needed

Lastly, I got my bits order in from Blackdagger Games [ class act they are ] from Ebay. .so expect more incoming conversions.

Next Week.. Paint

FFX


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Firefighter X said:


> I'll be moving on to paint in a few..


Excellent



Firefighter X said:


> Skull Champ #2...
> 
> Aspiring Champion #3...


Another two well structured conversions.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Im a fluff nazi, so Im wondering about the Aspiring champ, you said he was only a bezerker and not strickly a World Eater. My question is what may his background be then?  Nice work on the possessed Khornates otherwise.


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

forkmaster said:


> Im a fluff nazi, so Im wondering about the Aspiring champ, you said he was only a bezerker and not strickly a World Eater. My question is what may his background be then?  Nice work on the possessed Khornates otherwise.


As a fellow fluff nazi myself here's my thought on your question. If you remember back in RT-2nd days. The World Eaters had other units such as Teeth of Khorne and they weren't the close combat blenders that the Berzerkers are. The Teeth units were more shooty. The Berzerkers were those within the World Eaters that underwent the psychosurgery, and pledged their souls to Khorne. They relish nothing but close combat and killing up close. That bit of fluff was my motivation/inspiration for making these Skull Champs. I use the rune of Khorne shoulder pad to designate their status as a Berzerker champion among the World Eaters legion.

Remember the old arguement that all Berzerkers are World Eaters but not all World Eaters are Berzerkers? That's what I was going for.

FFX


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

I think you work too slow! I want to see new stuff* every* day!


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Master WootWoot said:


> I think you work too slow! I want to see new stuff* every* day!


It's hard to do when I work 2 jobs [ Firefighter/EMT for my city & EMT for a private ambulance company in a neighboring town ] and have a wife and 5 children. But I do try to do something with my free time.

So. .I was totally unimpressed with the positioning of one of the arms for Aspiring Champ #3 and having my bits order come in, it was back to work. I'm MUCH happier with this version of him. I've also included a group shot of all 3 champs.. I'm REALLY considering making them an 8 man Chosen squad.. they look so vicious.

New Champ #3


















Group Shot..










Once the flipping weather decides to cooperate, I'm moving to paint.. It's been so rainy and humid I can't basecoat anything.

I plan on posting up my step by step tut for conversion in a few days also. Since a few people have expressed interest in how I do it.

FFX


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

These are awesome lookin' man! Creative conversion work and some solid painting. I would also like to express my interest in the step by step tutorial. Keep it up!


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

12/22/10 New Champ











Salio said:


> These are awesome lookin' man! Creative conversion work and some solid painting. I would also like to express my interest in the step by step tutorial. Keep it up!



FFX.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Firefighter X said:


> As a fellow fluff nazi myself here's my thought on your question. If you remember back in RT-2nd days. The World Eaters had other units such as Teeth of Khorne and they weren't the close combat blenders that the Berzerkers are. The Teeth units were more shooty. The Berzerkers were those within the World Eaters that underwent the psychosurgery, and pledged their souls to Khorne. They relish nothing but close combat and killing up close. That bit of fluff was my motivation/inspiration for making these Skull Champs. I use the rune of Khorne shoulder pad to designate their status as a Berzerker champion among the World Eaters legion.
> 
> Remember the old arguement that all Berzerkers are World Eaters but not all World Eaters are Berzerkers? That's what I was going for.
> 
> FFX


Well I started around 2000-2001, so I think that was 3rd, perhaps 4th edition I stumbled on. What I think is that a clear majority of the World Eaters pledged themselves to Khorne as Bezerkers, but not all Bezerkers are World Eaters.  Meaning others are Bezerkers as well.


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Great news guys.. My tutorial for the Beastzerkers/Champions is now here on the H-O tutorials page.. Take a look and let me know what you think please.


Find it here--> http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=103

FFX


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Added link to H-O tutorials section..


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

While I LOVE the first Champion mate, I'm going to have to hold back my feelings towards your Khârn model.

While it's a very nice conversion, but I'll have to call blasphemy on you, for degrading the great K to a mere animal. But it's not my place to say! :biggrin:

Great conversion work, looking forward to seeing a complete army, repping CSM. How do you plan on doing Tanks?


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Not an animal.. Just a [email protected]$$ mamma jamma with some nice big horns...

Noone under Khorne's command save Angron is more "decorated" than Kharn, so in keeping with the "gifts" theme I've got going with my Beastzerkers, the horned head was a nice tie-in and a new take on Kharn. The idea being than kharn is on his way to Daemon Prince, but not there yet.

My tanks will be covered with bas relief sections of GS'd skeletons and skulls [ there was a thread on here some time ago that did it on the Vindi dozer blades ]

With this army is that I'm really paying homage to several great, imiginative guys who've really inspired me with their work.

FFX


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

Firefighter X said:


> It's hard to do when I work 2 jobs [ Firefighter/EMT for my city & EMT for a private ambulance company in a neighboring town ] and have a wife and 5 children. But I do try to do something with my free time.


 
You should try to do what I do. Paint a little when your at work. 

I don´t know how much time you got over between calls but maybe you could squeze in a little painting between them..?


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Meldon said:


> You should try to do what I do. Paint a little when your at work.
> 
> I don´t know how much time you got over between calls but maybe you could squeze in a little painting between them..?


I've tried and my chief gets a bit miffed when I'm sitting around the station with my " army men " on the table.. LOL


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

Haha, I guess I´ve got a better deal then couse I never se my boss, but then again she´s probably sleeping very tight when I´m at work


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Man I am loving those conversions, nicely done!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking top notch so far, can't wait to see some paint on those bad boys. Have you ever thought about making a small kit to take with you to work so if you get some down time you can work on them?


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

djinn24 said:


> Looking top notch so far, can't wait to see some paint on those bad boys. Have you ever thought about making a small kit to take with you to work so if you get some down time you can work on them?


Actually I have considered this.. I use a Plano fishing tackle box and it has 2 slide out plastic bins. I've brought a squad of guys in and have worked here and there on them. We'll see how it goes..

I'm hoping to have my home made spray booth done this week. I'm just waiting on the 3 fans an the 12v power supply. And then it's on to paint.

FFX


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

1/6/11 { Commander Charon }

Got bored and wanted to test my painting ability.. Haven't seriously touched a brush in awhile, so I rummaged through the bits box and pieced this guy together [ for Wraith's online competition ] and painted him up for fun.. Not World Eaters but still fun to do.

*IMAGES REMOVED BY FFX*


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

At the risk of being accused of Threadomancy, I post to let people know I have NOT abandoned this log.. Real life has just been kicking my ass for the last 3 months.. All is calming down now, so expect to see some painted stuff VERY soon.

And Dj24 was nice enough to take that Cygnar off my hands and send me some Chaos goodies.. Must paint, must paint, must paint.

[ Getting RIFT didn't help much either ]


FFX


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Be cool to see moar pics brah! good effort!


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

I believe i speak for a lot of people when i say HURRY AND POST SOME MORE PICTURES!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Just went through your log here FFX, not sure how I missed it to be honest, and I am loving the conversions! Now paint man paint!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Sigh, Rift. Another modeler to the world of MMOs. Stop now before it's to late.


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

*(UN)HOLY F$%%[email protected]% FFX painted something !!!!*

So I was having a conversation with myself about this Plog & it went something like this;

Self: So how's the painting coming along for your World Eaters Log?
Self: You know I'm a slow painter. Why would you ask that?
Self: You mean glacially slow, right? So you haven't been painting then?
Self: [ Wounded ] YES.. I have.
Self: Prove it then.
Self: FINE.. I WILL!

So here's the rough stuff boys...

For those of you new to my Plog, my squads are a mix of FW parts, regular Berzerker parts, Regular CSM bits and Ork Nob weapons. I loathe with a passion that burns hotter than 40 hells for models in my squads to be repeats so I have to convert everything even if only alittle. Each squad is done as an 8 man unit [ sacred numbers and all that ]. Each squad has a converted Beastzerker Skull Champion with PW standard [ My tutorial for them found here http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=78712 ] but I've also done up a Skull Champ with PF option for each should I want more armor popping and if points allow for him. If that's the case I drop the Beastzerker Skull Champ and add the PF one instead.

There are a few things I'd like to say before hand. I for the life of me cannot figure out why my camera makes my red tones look pinkish in hue. I use a photobooth and daylight bulbs.

Secondly these minis are maybe 75% done. There is A LOT of cleanup/touch up to do and then the Quickshade Dark Tone to add & a final extreme highlight to the edges. Anyway, enough prattle.

*Skull Champ W/ PF*










*3 Zerks [ 2 w/ plasma pistols 1 w/ BP ]*










*2 more BP Zerks*










*1 More BP Zerk [ CSM Parts ] *










*1 Double Bladed Chainaxe & Beastzerker Skull Champ*











I know I know I know.... " MOAR PICS OF BEASTZERKER CHAMP !! " 
Ask & you shall receive.


































Like I said 75% done and I'm a perfectionist [ read SLOW PAINTER !! ] but I welcome any and all C&C...Fire at will boys

FFX

Items used [ I try to keep a limited palette of 3-4 if possible ]:

Army Painter Dragon Red rattlecan red coloured primer
Privateer Press Khador Red 
Privateer Press Brassy Balls
GW Boltgun Metal
GW Chaos Black
GW Goblin Green
GW Ultramarine Blue
GW Bleached Bone
GW Snakebite Leather
Army Painter Quicksade Dark Tone [ soon ]


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Bout damn time.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Get a good Black wash on those!


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

djinn24 said:


> Bout damn time.


really? seriously? LOL

I forgot to post the FW shoulderpad and Zerk heads so here they are

*WE Chapter Pads*










*Khorne Rune Pads*










*FW Zerk Heads*










More to follow very soon.

FFX


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

5/7/11

Testing the Quickshade Dark Tone;

First and foremost let me say I LOVE this stuff. I wanted a VERY dark,brooding, dirty look to these Berzerkers. I realize to some this look may be unpleasant and appear sloppy but my thinking is they've been around for 10,000 years kicking ass and taking skulls so it would stand to reason their armor would be get pretty abused and dirty. Quickshade Dark Tone did just what I hoped it would. I am very pleased with this product.

Now for the other stuff.. This stuff eats brushed like nobody's business. I'm glad I used an old one to test it..And lastly, I can't figure out why in some places the varnish actually cracked a tad. Anyone know?

Here's the pics for the 1st 3 test minis. I'll need to go back and hit a few areas with paint, but I LOVE how they turned out. The rest of the unit will hopefully be done up tonight after date night w/ the missus.

*Berzerker #1*










*Skull Champ w/ PF option *










*Beastzerker Champ w/ PW*












Again let me repeat, I WANTED the dark, dirty, sooty look to these guys. As always let me know what you guys think, it's the only way I can improve is practice and feedback.

FFX

ps. I'm at a loss for a base theme. I wanted to do cast skulls but that's too passe'. I've considered an ash world, or volcanic look, it could certainly tie in with the sooty look they have already. Any ideas lads?


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Nobody?? Nothing??? Not sure if that's good or bad.

FFX


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I think that the quickshade worked out quite nicely bud, especially with the last guy. I think from here you should go back and add a few highlights and your guys will be looking really nice.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I am with Midge. The skin needs some love from the darktone. The armor turned out really well but a couple minor highlights would make them pop. As far as basing check out www.skullcrafts.com they have some nice basing kits.


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

That's the plan bros .. minimalist highlighting used to draw the eye to the focal point of the model. I don't want to go over the top on the highlights as it could detract from the dark look I was shooting for. Also I'll hit the skin areas with a light drybrush of a 75-25 mix of Tallarn Flesh-Bleached Bone and hit it with the Darktone one more time.

I'm leaning towards the volcanic/lava flow bases. To really pull it all together. Time to start muttering around with them.


Thanks for the feedback guys. I'm glad someone did.

FFX


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

That quickshade looks really nice.

Which one did you buy?


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Scathainn said:


> That quickshade looks really nice.
> 
> Which one did you buy?


Army Painter Quickshade Dark Tone


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

One day I will have to get some to test quality.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I really like the idea of the beastman Marines, seems so very Khorne like and well within the realms of what a Daemon Prince would do to his followers.


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

5/21/11- 1st Unit of Berzerkers Done

Remember, I'm WANTING the ragged, dirty, sooty armor look here. Please keep that in mind when you post C&C [ which is always welcome ]. Here's the pics guys.

*Parts of the Unit*




























*Individual Berzerkers*


























































*Skullchamp W/ Powerfist*










*Beastzerker Skullchamp w/ Power Weapon*











On a sidenote I haven't really sat down and touched brush to mini in the better part of 4 years. These guys are my re-introduction & current motivation to continue.

The base was supposed to resemble that of igneous/volcanic rock hence the shine. I wanted the overall look to reflect that these guys have been around for 10,000 years , are currently assaulting an ash world, and are too busy slaughtering to care about what their armor looks like.

Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Additional 5/21/11 Update.

My Kharn conversion is almost done. I just need to base and Quickshade him. Pics soon..

FFX


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Nice bezerkers, good concersion with the two champions as well


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Your first berserker unit looks very good. Look forward to seeing the next one!


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the +rep and the compliments guys.

FFX


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

OK, they are looking good but it looks like you are going a bit heavy on the shading. Also are you using Shining Gold on the bits? It almost looks a bit too bright. The guy with the powerfist, the powerfist does not seem to be shaded and is a different color. A bit more light would be nice as well. 

Overall they are coming along nicely Dave. Looking forward to seeing more work!


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

djinn24 said:


> OK, they are looking good but it looks like you are going a bit heavy on the shading. Also are you using Shining Gold on the bits? It almost looks a bit too bright. The guy with the powerfist, the powerfist does not seem to be shaded and is a different color. A bit more light would be nice as well.
> 
> Overall they are coming along nicely Dave. Looking forward to seeing more work!


Larry, I don't know what to do about the amount of Quickshade being applied to the minis. A nasty side effect to the Quickshade is it's voracious appetite for brushes. I lose a brush per session so as a result I buy the cheapies. That being said, you know as well as I do the quality of control is related to the quality of the brush. I'll figure it out. I'm actually using burnished gold as an extreme edge highlight. The fist is shaded, perhaps just not as much as the rest of the mini. It tends to run and pool a bit. As for the color difference I'm not sure what to say. All the red is Dragon Red primer and P3 Khador red. I can try repositioning my 2 daylight bulbs to see if that sheds more light on the minis during picture time.


FFX


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I got a question, where did you get the two-sided double-handed chain-axe and WE-power fist? Is that a part of the Bezerkers these days?


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

forkmaster said:


> I got a question, where did you get the two-sided double-handed chain-axe and WE-power fist? Is that a part of the Bezerkers these days?


They are both conversions. The double headed axe is 2 chainaxes clipped and glued. The powerfist comes off of the Chaos Terminator Lord Sprues.
I WISH GW would make pieces like that for the Berzerker boxed set.


FFX


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

5/31/11 Update. Next Bererker Squad Converted & Primed.

So folks I'm torn between which Beastzerker Skull Champ to use, the quiet, calm, shooty one, or the bellowing at the sky one. Both will be used eventually, but I"m asking which one the Heretics would like to see painted first.

Here's the pics of the whole unit, the Beasties are last.

*PF Skull Champ Option*









*Zerks*

























*Beastie #1* [ You may notice he's a re-work of my 1st conversion.]

































*Beastie#2* [ Had to break his horns to make the pose work. Adds an element of veteran badassery to him IMHO ]

































I noticed a few errant mould lines and spots where the primer has chipped off. I'l go back and take care of those problem areas soon. Also I neglected to send a pic of the 8th Zerker. Oops

Let me kow what you think lads [ & ladies too ]

FFX


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Bellowing at the Sky!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The bellowing is a good idea; even if it does expose his throat to cutting.


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys. I was hoping I'd get a bit more feedback than I have on this log. I guess since I update so infrequently, it's one that just hasn't caught many people's attention. 

Thanks to those who have taken the time to look throught my work.

FFX


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Just read through the whole thing. I love your conversion work -- and your painting is progressing very well (the 'zerks look much better with those highlights, great work!). Keep up the amazing work. I'll keep checking in!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The new poses are looking good and your base coats are even going on much smoother and better. Are you brushing on the the quickshade or dipping it?

I can not wait to see the newest batched all finished up.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Models poses look very good. Look forward to seeing further progress.


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

I love your berzerkers with the beastmen heads, you have managed to make them look like the where designed that way, I have seen to many bad conversions where the differning bits just look way out of place. Now I just think you should swap the other berzerkers heads for more beastie one  Keep up the good work!


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Meldon said:


> I love your berzerkers with the beastmen heads, you have managed to make them look like the where designed that way, I have seen to many bad conversions where the differning bits just look way out of place. Now I just think you should swap the other berzerkers heads for more beastie one  Keep up the good work!


THANKS! My painting might not be up to snuff yet, but I've always considered myself a conversionist at heart. I'm glad you like them. I'm planning another unit of them down the road. An 8 man chosen unit. Hell I'm 1/2 there now, having 5 done in all.

FFX


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Still waiting on some more models FFX!


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

djinn24 said:


> Still waiting on some more models FFX!


Are you waiting on possessed wings? 
I like what 
i see conversions are pretty sweet.


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

djinn24 said:


> Still waiting on some more models FFX!


I know, I know.. Work has been kicking my ass. I'm tired all the time..And now to top it all off I'm going on about that jetbike army we discussed.. I posted the list up in the Eldar army section.. 1850 Saim-Hann [37Jetbikes !!] .

Must focus, must focus. paint, paint, paint.

I'll be posting up the 2nd squad of Zerks very soon.

FFX


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Pah.... Eldar.... Do we really need more Eldar! 

Looking forward to the next squad of zerkers man! The last squad is looking really good. 



































To answer your question I like this one better. The pose is very characterful and menacing. I would go with this one. 

Keep up the good work man I look forward to seeing these done.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

they look great man, especially the bellowing pose your thinking of, definitely use that for something special


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I hope you have mixed some Vypers in on that lol.

Wait till I get the store running before you buy it .


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Really like the conversion work you have done on these chaos units with the beastmen models.

The black wash def gives them that dark and dirty look, great stuff, keep it going! 
+ Rep

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Many props and thanks to you guys for the input, encouragement, & the +rep..

I have been painting on squad 2. They're about 50% done. June sucks.. crazy busy month personally [ wife & 2 kids B-days, school getting out, family vacation week.. ACK.. ] Shouldn't be too much longer & I'll post them & Kharn up for C&C.

FFX


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

djinn24 said:


> I hope you have mixed some Vypers in on that lol.
> 
> Wait till I get the store running before you buy it .


Can you say W-H-O-L-E-S-A-L-E D-I-S-C-O-U-N-T ? I knew that you could.

FFX


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I dunno about wholesale, I have to stay legit, I do plan on trying to become a distributor as well, rather keep things on the up and up BUT if ya order enough and I miscount putting them in your box, that is something different.


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

6/2/11--Update

So whilst I'm waiting on the basecoat for my 2nd Berzerker unit's bases to dry, I whipped up a Khorne Lord [ I like having options ].

He's equipped with MoK, wings, PI, and a pair of lightning claws.










































He's a simple kitbash of Possessed parts, Berzerker parts, Chaos Terminator Lord gubbinz [ the danglies on his wings ] and various other bits [ the decapitated head on his belt ]. The scenery piece came from the 3rd edition boxed set ruins.


Let me know what you think.

Fear not my [un]faithful followers [ yes this means you DJ24 & Midge913 ] I shall be completing Kharn and Berzerker Unit 2 tomorrow [ and posting pics ].

FFX


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Like the kit bash brother! Good pose! Should be a sweet looking model all painted up. You are starting to tempt me towards a World Eaters army......


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Midge913 said:


> You are starting to tempt me towards a World Eaters army......


Thanks bro. Just wait until you see what I post up tomorrow then.

Like you need any more Plogs going now..LOL

FFX


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I know right!!


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

6/2/11--DAMN IT MIDGE.. [ I couldn't wait to show you ]

2nd Berzerker Squad and Kharn done painting and based. These pics are PRE QUICKSHADE but I had to show them off.. Blame Midge, not to mention that stuff takes 12 hours to dry and 24 hours to harden. I will post completed pics tomorrow to show them finished. Now on to the 8 "man" unit of Bloodletters while these dry.

*Double Bladed Chainaxe [ conversion ]*










*Strong silent type [ kitbash/repose ]*










*Beastzerker Skullchamp w/ PW [ Conversion. I know a few have been waiting to see him ]*










*Plasma Zerk on left / Skull champ w/ PF option on Right*










*Plasma Zerk #2 on Right / Normal Zerk on left*










*Normal Zerks [ if there is such a thing ]*










*Last but by no means least... My take on Kharn the Betrayer [ Thx Tim for the inspiration ]*










Finished product tomorrow.. enjoy these pics until then.

FFX


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

looking good so far!


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

djinn24 said:


> looking good so far!


Thx bro. They're shaded up and drying now. I'll have the highlights, helmet lenses, plasma coils, and everything else done around this time tomorrow.

FFX


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Sweet! I am looking forward to seeing the post-shade! I really like the Kharn conversion. Is that the head from the Fantasy Chaos Lord on a Juggy?


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Midge913 said:


> Is that the head from the Fantasy Chaos Lord on a Juggy?


Sure is. It fit the horned theme for my army, so I ganked it off of the Jug Lord I have collecting dust.

The inspiration for the conversion came from Tim over at Vanus Temple. Mine is actually an amalgamation of several bits from across all ranges.

Body = Fantasy Khorne Champ
Head = Fantasy Lord on Jugs
Plasma Pistol = 40K Berzerker Aspiring Champion 
Gorechild's Axehead = Ork Warboss Chainaxe 
Legs = Plastic Berzerker running legs
Thighs = Greenstuff
Skull Base = Fantasy Khorne Champ's base
Backpack = Original Kharn backpack
Gubbinz = Various


FFX


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

nice. I love that chaos lord model. It is what inspired me to start collecting the small collection of Warriors of Chaos that I have.... that of course are sitting in a box somewhere untouched


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

I actually have 2 of it [ well 1 whole and 1 pewter jugger leftover ]. Mine will eventually get converted and painted. He's on the far back burner as he sucks in game and isn't in my 1850 tourny list.

Maybe he'll be playable if/when we get a new 'dex in 6th.

FFX


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Looking awesome, especially liking the kitbashed champ with PW.


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments and the +rep guys. You guys are invaluable in keeping me motivated.

I must be sick or something. I've completed 2 units and promptly have begun work on a third.

My goal is to have 1850 worth of these guys done 100% and ready to roll for GD2012. That being said, I'm an idiot for not posting this stuff up in the army painting section too. [ see below for how I feel now ].












FFX


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

Great looking stuff, I really like your modeling skills and am a bit envious of them i must say...


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Meldon said:


> Great looking stuff, I really like your modeling skills and am a bit envious of them i must say...


Meldon that's probably the hugest compliment I've been given on Heresy. Sir, I'd gladly trade my modeling skills for 1/16th of your painting talent.

Much respect my friend,

FFX


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

6/3/11 - 11:59 exactly 

Here's the gang all painted and shaded up. Kharn too.

*Beastzerker Champ w/ PW*










*Skullchamp w/ PF option*











*Double Headed Chainaxe*










*Plasma Zerks*










*Regular Zerks*



































*Kharn the Betrayer Conversion [ Tim from Vanus Temple design w/ FFX twist]*



















Let me know what you think folks. Thanks in advance

FFX


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

I like these a lot, especially the Kharn conversion.
My only real criticism would be that the silver/chain mail areas look a little bright, maybe try giving them a wash with some Badab Black, just to take it down a notch?


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

normtheunsavoury said:


> I like these a lot, especially the Kharn conversion.
> My only real criticism would be that the silver/chain mail areas look a little bright, maybe try giving them a wash with some Badab Black, just to take it down a notch?


Thanks Norm. They're really not that bright in person [ like some people I know ]. I guess it doesn't help that the light in like 2-3 inches above the mini and I got the camera WAY too close when snapping the pics.

I appreciate your comments and feedback nonetheless.. cheers,

FFX


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

Hey man... As pointed out... Great conversions and I like the 'zerkers plus Kharn a lot. You are harsh on yourself mate, painting is nice. Simple, but clean. Your red is dark with the right amount of contrasts... Which makes them pretty cool on the table... Up close you can appreciate the conversion work. Try using more ink to tidy up the metal bits as per post above. Use some water-downed Baal Red & Devlan Mud for armor and highlight gold with a 5/1 mix of burnished gold/mithril silver. Then tone back down with another ink wash of Devlan mud and Leviathan Purple (1/3)....

All in all... A rep worthy log...

Good Job mate.


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

louisshli said:


> Hey man... As pointed out... Great conversions and I like the 'zerkers plus Kharn a lot. You are harsh on yourself mate, painting is nice. Simple, but clean. Your red is dark with the right amount of contrasts... Which makes them pretty cool on the table... Up close you can appreciate the conversion work. Try using more ink to tidy up the metal bits as per post above. Use some water-downed Baal Red & Devlan Mud for armor and highlight gold with a 5/1 mix of burnished gold/mithril silver. Then tone back down with another ink wash of Devlan mud and Leviathan Purple (1/3)....
> 
> All in all... A rep worthy log...
> 
> Good Job mate.


A+ feedback thank you very much louisshli. Also, thx for the +rep.

FFX


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking great buddy!!! Norm and Louisshli pretty much hit everything that I would have said so I won't echo, other than to say that the Quickshade does a great job. Really nice looking models mate!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The shading has really made them pop; I especially like the vibrancy of the plasma coils.

My only niggle is that Kharn's flesh looks a little blotchy compared to the smooth reds.


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Guys I wholeheartedly appreciate the feedback, suggestions, compliments, and +rep.

I'll probably go back and hit the silver areas with some delvan mud to dirty them up a bit more.


Good point Dave. I foresee a mix of palid flesh & dwarf Flesh in Kharn's near future.

You fellow heretics do wonders to keep a glacially slow painter motivated.

FFX


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I love the beastzerker, and Kharn is excellent. It's turning into a damn fine looking army. +rep.


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> I love the beastzerker, and Kharn is excellent. It's turning into a damn fine looking army. +rep.



I'll post an army pic tomorrow of everything I have painted so far.

Many thanks for the outpouring of support and accolades.

You guys have me so pumped up and motivated... Incoming Bloodletters soon.

FFX


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Lurvely work, i love the modelling - shame you've chose the wrong god like, but meh, tzeencth will soon show you :/  plus rep!


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Dakingofchaos said:


> Lurvely work, i love the modelling - shame you've chose the wrong god like, but meh, tzeencth will soon show you :/  plus rep!


Thanks for the compliemts & the +rep.. At least it wasn't Slaanesh..

I've actually got some great ideas for T-sons conversions. Perhaps I'll spread the love around to all of the powers once I'm done with my World Eaters. I just haven't bothered b/c I'm trying desperately to complete an army for once in my hobby life, all 17 years of it.. 

FFX


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

7/5/11--WIPS

Alright Heretics, I can officially say I'm motivated and it's thanks to all of you who have been kind enough to follow my Plog and leave comments and suggestions along the way.

To keep myself really on track and focussed, I've had to do something ugly.. I'm having to exercise self control in regards to this wonderful hobby of ours. I only paint what will go in my 1850 tourney list first and foremost. What's even worse is I don't buy anything that won't be going in the tourney list. THIS SUCKS.. There are so many new, exciting mins I want... c'est la vie.

Anyway on to the WIP pics, since that what you all came to see.

*Bloodletters [ will be summoned in ] *










*Daegon the Harrower V1.0 [ My Khorne Lord, his fluff will be incoming soon ]*


































*Parts list for Daegon V1.0*

Khorne Lord
Kharn the Betrayer backpack
Fantasy Black Orc 2 handed axehead [ X2]
plastic skeleton 
toothpick

*Daegon The Harrower V2.0*


































*Parts for Daegon V2.0*

Khorne Lord
Possessed backpack
Fantasy Khorne Champion headdress [ Khorne icon ]
Ork Warboss chainaxe head
Chaos vehicle gubbins [ the fiddly bit on the bottom of the axe ]
plastic skeletons
toothpicks
greenstuff [ will be used to smooth the headdress and axeshaft areas ]



I was shooting for that whole Vlad the Impaler feel to him. As I already have the Zhufor the Impaler model, I nicked the idea off of him. The real question is which version do you guys think I should use? I can't decide....

Looking forward to hearing from you.

Cheers,

FFX

ps. If anyone is wondering yes, Daegon is a reference to H.P. Lovecraft's " Dagon " movie from 2001.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The impaled skeletons are very well done.



Firefighter X said:


> The real question is which version do you guys think I should use?


I prefer version one; the dynamic pose better captures the frothing lunacy of 
a Berserker.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I agree with Dave. The first version is better. I look forward to seeing these guys painted up!


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> I prefer version one; the dynamic pose better captures the frothing lunacy of
> a Berserker.





Midge913 said:


> I agree with Dave. The first version is better.


I'm inclined to agree with you both. To me the first incarnation seems more like a frontline officer, like a captain or something. You know, a fellow that doesn't mind getting stuck in and whatnot. The 2nd version, to me, relays a more quiet, patient, calculating, reserved nature. A personality more befitting a senior officer, you follow me? 

Personification I guess. The details on the minis kind of lend themselves to supporting my thinking though. The 1st version is less decorated than the later. So it could signify that one is further along in his career as a brother-slaughterer. Either that or I take painting and playing with these little army men WAY too seriuosly.


Thanks for the feedback mates and only one will get paint for now Midge913. Whichever makes the cut into my 1850 gets painted, the other goes to the back of the line.

Cheers,
FFX


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

A bit late but the first has a much overall better dynamic to him. Looks like he is in motion and about ready to lob a head off. Looking forward to seeing some paint on the guy.


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

djinn24 said:


> A bit late but the first has a much overall better dynamic to him. Looks like he is in motion and about ready to lob a head off. Looking forward to seeing some paint on the guy.


At least you made it. Better late than never bud. I'm just glad you guys showed up at all.


Thanks for the feedback.

FFX


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Firefighter X said:


> The 2nd version, to me, relays a more quiet, patient, calculating, reserved nature. A personality more befitting a senior officer, you follow me?


Quiet?! Calculating?!

Sounds like he's secretly a tzeentchian guy to me :biggrin:

Good looking models though, i aslo prefer number one, i look forward to them painted!


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Dakingofchaos said:


> Quiet?! Calculating?!
> 
> Sounds like he's secretly a tzeentchian guy to me


DKoC you're still on about converting me over eh? Subtle, very subtle.. :sarcastichand:


Cheers, 
FFX


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

I am, slowly converting you... im sly like that :3 but really, good looking models


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

I guess I have done the same thing and passed up your Plog again...until now! You have some great conversions going on here and I do have to say I the first version is my fav...he just looks rdy to kick someones ass. Look forward to seeing some paint on him.

I'd give ya somemore Rep but I have to spread the love first =(
Regards,
DoE


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> I guess I have done the same thing and passed up your Plog again...until now! You have some great conversions going on here and I do have to say the first version is my fav...he just looks rdy to kick someones ass. Look forward to seeing some paint on him.
> 
> I'd give ya some more Rep but I have to spread the love first =(
> Regards,
> DoE


It's ok thanks for catching my work when you did. I've pretty much decided on the 1st version of Daegon. I like them both but the 1st one is more action packed.

As for the +rep, thanks for the thought. 

FFX


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey heretics,

Just to let everyone know I'm still alive [ and working ]. I've been on vacation in Houston TX. / New Braunfels TX. for the last 2 weeks and got back on the 3rd only to find out my ethernet card and router were fried in a lightning storm, this is the 3rd router and second card in about 8 months. That being said, I've been working up some new conversions and still painting away. Updates & pics should be incoming soon.

Cheers, 
FFX


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

11/15/11 Minor Update.

I'm still alive and working on stuff.

Here's my newest conversion for a Khorne Lord. [ This is my Khornification of Abbadon ].










































I need to scrounge up some more painted stuff. I'll be posting them up as I go.

Sorry it's been forever guys. Enjoy this modest offering for now.

FFX


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Looking good man!!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Its about damn time!!!!! Where you been?

Khornate Abbadon is looking mighty spiffy!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Although Terminator Armour and long service to the Chaos Gods does give you the strength to do it, using a double handed axe in one hand always looks wrong to me; that said the aligning of the head and haft looks spot on.


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

11/30/11 Minor Update [ AKA HOLY SHIT, FFX PAINTED SOMETHING ! ]

While waiting on the bases for my 8 strong unit of Bloodletters to dry, I got sidetracked and started working on Daegon. Here's 4 hours of work. He's about 90% done. I need to tidy up some areas, shade, and base him still.

*Daegon the Harrower*










Also, you may remember my Knornified Abaddon conversion from a page back. Well it wasn't sitting right with me so I reworked him. IMHO NOW he's a proper looking Khorne Lord, complete with headdress and collar.











More to come today gents.

Cheers,

FFX


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

Firefighter X said:


> 11/30/11 Minor Update [ AKA HOLY SHIT, FFX PAINTED SOMETHING ! ]
> 
> While waiting on the bases for my 8 strong unit of Bloodletters to dry, I got sidetracked and started working on Daegon. Here's 4 hours of work. He's about 90% done. I need to tidy up some areas, shade, and base him still.
> 
> ...


Have read through your log & great work on all the conversions.
I really like the lightning effect on the double headed axe, how did you do that? (just so I can borrow it for some bits hehe) +rep for great conversion works


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

the_barwn said:


> how did you do that? (just so I can borrow it for some bits hehe) +rep for great conversion works


Which axe are you referring to mate? Daegon's axe or the Khorne Terminator Lord? In either case the bits are from the fantasy Black Orc range. Until Dj24 and CP get their bits franchise up and running I get 99% of my bits from Hoard-O-Bitz or Black Dagger Games on ebay.

1. Daegon's axe is two of the single bladed axes with the skull shaved off. I cut them right down the center post, filed them flat and glued them together. Then I sanded the seam to make it nice and smooth.

2. The Khorne Terminator Lord's axe is the double bladed axe head from the above kit. I used the staff arm, and hand from the Terminator Lord kit and cut it so as to reposition it a bit. I also shortened the shaft of the axe some as it was too long to be wielded properly. Then I glued the axe head on and viola. The headdress is from the fantasy Khorne champion mini and the collar is from the fantasy Khorne Lord on a Juggernaught. I cut the Juggers collar in half, molded it around my X-acto blade handle and cut two wedges out of the ends to fit under the headdress. The trophy racks are resin Abaddon the Despoiler racks. The twin linked bolter is from the Terminator Lord kit, with the blade cut off.

Pretty simple stuff really. I'm glad you like them and thanks for the +rep.

Cheers,

FFX


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good buddy! I like the Abaddon conversion much better now. He just screams Khorne. The addition of the stylized helm and the collar really brought the idea together. The axe on the other guy is looking nice as well. Great lava/lightning effects. Glad to see some of your stuff popping up again and I look forward to more!


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Right, so Daegon and the crew are shaded up and will be drying for the next 12 hours. So these will have to hold you over until Friday.



















A few points of fact for the Bloodletters. I purposefully went heavy on the shade and let it pool up in places. The idea being that these guys are covered in caked on, blood soaked, soot. I feel it's a nice aesthetic. Additionally, I tried to go for a minimal, OSL-esque glow to the eyes to give them that otherworldly feel. It's meh.. but it was my first attempt at expanding my painting talents.


































All in all 9 minis and a rework of a conversion. Not a bad Wednesday.

Cheers,

FFX


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Letters are looking good, but on the next batch I would use a bit of GS on the gap on their foreheads. 

Not a bad wednesday at all!


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Midge913 said:


> Letters are looking good, but on the next batch I would use a bit of GS on the gap on their foreheads.
> 
> Not a bad wednesday at all!


True. I didn't even think about that. Duh huh... Lesson learned for next time indeed.

I'm torn as to what to paint next. A 3rd Berzerker squad, a World Eaters squad w/ Icon of Khorne and 2 Meltaguns, or a 4 man Termicide squad. What do you guys think?

Cheers,
FFX


----------



## Demon Prince (Sep 29, 2011)

I LOVE IT!!!! THE CHAOS GOD KHORNE WILL TRULY BE PLEASED BE YOU HARD WORK AND SKILL!!! :grin:


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

"Skulls for the Skull Thorne!"

HEHEHEHE, looking good Firefighter, Daegon looks like a badass to be reckoned with. As for what to paint next...

a World Eaters squad w/ Icon of Khorne and 2 Meltaguns...You can't go wrong here!


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> a World Eaters squad w/ Icon of Khorne and 2 Meltaguns...You can't go wrong here!


I think I agree brother. I need to get them done and it would be my largest squad to do [ 10 man ]. After talking to DJ24 the other week. I need to get on the stick and get these guys done in time for GD Chicago or my trip up to Indiana [ whichever comes first ] to throw down with DJ, CP, and Midge. Seems they only want to kill painted models.


Thanks for the encouragement broseph.

FFX


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Update 12/04/11

Here's a LONG OVERDUE army shot of all I have painted thus far. Sorry for the crap lighting. I didn't set up my photo booth and lights.

Enjoy brothers.

880 points [ No, I didn't plan it that way, but surely the Blood God favors me for honouring the sacred number ] of skull taking, murderous, mayhem. 

































Also, as much as I'd like to paint a World Eaters Squad with an IoK, I'm sticking to my guns and painting up units that will go into my 1850 army [ for the most part ]. That being said, once I get Berzerker squad 3 done this will be my "reward" even though he won't be fitting in the army [ maybe once the Legions Codex comes out he will find a home ]. And yes, the mauled old school Daemonette will be on the base, to show Khorne's contempt for Slaanesh.










Cheers and Happy Slaughtering,

FFX


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice looking force there mate. I love that Khorne lord model! I look forward to seeing that get some paint.


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Midge913 said:


> Nice looking force there mate. I love that Khorne lord model! I look forward to seeing that get some paint.


Thanks for the compliments bro. I'll try to do the mini justice, with my mediocre painting skills. Please note I said " try "

Cheers,

FFX


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Other then your Khorne looking like they are afflicted with juandace they are looking pretty damn awesome and I will love to slaughter then when you finally are able to come up.


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

djinn24 said:


> Other then your Khorne looking like they are afflicted with juandace they are looking pretty damn awesome and I will love to slaughter then when you finally are able to come up.


As you my friend are one of the Heretics who's opinion I highly value, I thank you wholeheartedly for the compliments on my tabletop at best painting quality. As for the jaundiced look, I explained that damn it. LOL. 

I'm serious about making the trip too. I've got plenty of vacation time on the books. I just need to start squirreling away the travel funds. When I get up there I'll have at least a painted 1850 list, a 2,000 list, and possibly a 2500 list to choose from.

Cheers,

FFX


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking good to beating them up, make sure you have bag space for your buys from the shop.


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

djinn24 said:


> make sure you have bag space for your buys from the shop.


Hense the saving up for travel funds.. LOL. I'll probably be on to my High Elves for fantasy or my Ravenwing by then. As my Sanguinary Guard army is bought and paid for already and waiting for the 2012 Army painting challenge. [ And yes, Midge... I did that Dante conversion we discussed over IM ]. 


Be sure to have some Forge World on scene and please, accept Master Card.

FFX


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Let me know what you want prior to and I can special order it for you but I do not get a discount on FW.


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Progress Report 12/06/11

So, I went on a priming spree tonight in an effort to stay motivated. Here's what's coming up soon folks.










Top row : Berzerker squad #3 complete with Beastzerker Skull Champion with PF [ I don't know why it didn't occur to me to do them ALL that way.. DUH ].

Middle Row : [ L to R ] the remainder of Zerk squad 3 with Skull champ w/ PW option. The last slot is Zhufor the Impaler.

Bottom Row : Khorne Lord " Stelios " and two more Beastzerkers. Last slot is full of FW WE conversion bits for squad 3.


I forgot to list this guy during Prime-a-Palooza too










Cheers,

FFX


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice group there man! Looking forward to seeing the Termy lord painted up.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Smooth looking priming.


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

12/09/11--Major Distraction Alert.

So, instead of spending the last 2 days painting [ as I should have been doing ], the muse descended and I've created something.. Something completely different. Something totally illegal for my current army. Something 100% a "fluff" piece and nothing more [ perhaps when Legions comes out he'll be usable, but until then he's just a nice mini ].

I came up with the concept yesterday. And ran down to the FLGS today bought Fabulous Boy'o and whipped out the Dremel.

Enough talk. Allow me to introduce you all to Kirr'an.

*Kirr'an Goresmith - Berzerker Surgeon [ THAT'S RIGHT.. I WENT THERE!! ]*










































I'm really starting to think there is something SERIOUSLY wrong with me.

Cheers,

FFX


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Firefighter X said:


> I'm really starting to think there is something SERIOUSLY wrong with me.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> FFX


Nah! I like it. I would think that the World Eaters would have Apothecaries as well. Have to continue the legion somehow:wink:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I agree with Midge that it is not a crazy idea, although I picture surgery as being very messy.

I find the head of the axe to be a little small in proportion to the shaft.


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

I love the idea of a WE Apothecary! I can't imagine too many of their patients survive though... Once the blood starts flowing it's for Khorné so why make it stop right?!


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments guys and to you Dave T for the +rep.

I agree Dave, either the shaft is too large or the head is a wee bit too small. I'm hoping that once paint hits it, this can be overlooked. Since I've posted the pic, I went back and reworked the helm. I like the bunny ears, but I felt that it detracted from the Chirurgeon so I went with a different head. I'll repost the pics tomorrow as I'm at the fire house today.

I wouldn't necessarily say he's a functional Apothecary but moreso he's one of the OLD World Eater legion apothecaries who's now tasked with the psychosurgery required to make Berzerkers do what they do.

I may take a page out of the DE Haemonculi book and grab a few Vampire Counts Ghouls and do them up Constantine style [ as in the movie of the same name ] to represent familiars, servitors, etc. etc.

On a sidenote I almost named him Jo'seph and said he was wearing a Coat of Many Kills but that would be pushing it a bit far, even for me.

Cheers mates,

FFX


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Great looking model. Why not just use him as a champion with plasma pistol and power weapon until there's a proper place for him? As to the axe, I think it looks fine. The shaft might be a tad too thick, but it's not as if scale is a problem in 40k, now is it?


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Great looking model. Why not just use him as a champion with plasma pistol and power weapon until there's a proper place for him?


PHENOMINAL idea KF. I might just have to do that. I think the model will be too nice to sit idly by whilst I play. There's no greater compliment for me than for passersby or my opponent to ask to pick up and inspect one of my minis.

+rep coming your way to the recomendation KF.

Cheers,

FFX


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

The haft is the right length, But I think KF was right, it might be a bit too wide around. I dig the apothecary, I think that is a great use for fabius bile. Keep up the great work, I am enjoying your project log almost as much as I do Svartmetalls. ( I am a bit biased as a fan of nurgle)


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Son of mortarion said:


> I am enjoying your project log almost as much as I do Svartmetalls.


That sir is a HUGE compliment. I consider Svart to be leagues beyond me in skill and application. I'm flattered nonetheless. Thank you for your kind and very encouraging words SoM.

Cheers,

FFX


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

As a hardcore hobbyist, I see what the two of you do as two distinct subsets of the skills needed to be a good hobbyist. The " cut and Paste" type of conversions can be more technically difficult than sculpts, as they are more unforgiving when it comes to having a solid design.


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Cut and paste. Brilliant. I consider it more grind and pray. Thanks. I guess I adopted this style of converting because I don't have the GS-Fu as they say. The most experience I have with GS is on my Kharn conversion when I had to sculpt the thighs and the flex vents behind his knee.


The truth is I knew that I wanted to play an army that contained a ton of conversions and my choices were either Nurgle or Khorne. Having seen Svart's work, I'm glad I went with the Blood God.

I don't know that I'd say it's more technically difficult. Costly if you make a mistake, certainly so. I do like to think that I've acquired a good working knowledge of the model ranges though. I kind of see things differently I guess. I look at a model and one little piece will catch my attention and I begin to wonder how I can hack it off and use it elsewhere. 

Here I sit labouring in the midst of a World Eaters army that should have been done 3 years ago, with a Sanguinary Guard Army set for the 2012 Army painting challenge [ Complete with a minor conversion/kitbash of Dante already done ] and my mind is drifting off to Eldar land formulating conversions for a Harlequin Solitaire and various other Harlequins. Hell I haven't even bought the stuff for my scorpion pattern Defiler yet, that is for my CURRENT army, and I'm already trolling Hoard-O-Bits' auctions for pieces for conversions that are 2-3 ARMIES away..

This my friend is just the tip of the iceberg too. I've got a myriad of conversion ideas stored away for a Pre Heresy World Eaters army. Pre Heresy jetbikes. There is an Eldar Exodite army floating around in there somewhere. A Farseer on a jetbike and 10 Jetlocks stashed in here for future use. A conversion for Cegorach [ The Laughing God ] just resurfaced, an old fluff piece for Ahra The Fallen [ the first Striking Scorpions Phoenix Lord ], my own take on Sgt. Centurius, and finally Pre Heresy Terminator shins and shoulder pads.

All that being said, it swells my chest with pride to know that there are several here who appreciate and compliment my endeavors. Thanks you for being one of them.

I think I suffer from 40K ADD.

FFX


----------



## forestreverie (Sep 10, 2009)

You're more inventive with your names, I would have called it Baffius File


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

What I mean by technically challenging is that not every piece is going to meld well with others, If you are used to using gs, the meld will go easier. When your techniques rely on good cuts and knowing which pieces fit with which, it becomes challenging, something I learned early, one bad cut... Then again, i have been spoiled working on nurgle projects, working on loyalist or ork stuff with green stuff can be challenging to a point where I was thinking of quitting.


Then again, it might be that since we have different approaches, we see the others as the more difficult.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Firefighter X said:


> I think I suffer from 40K ADD.


Don't we all?


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

That's one of the two reasons I do work for my friends, I can satisfy my 40k add without busting the bank. The other is that it helps pay for the hobby.


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't think I'm skilled enough yet to put myself out there for commission pieces. I always assumed the painters and sculptors got all the commission work. I'd be willing to try it if someone was adventuresome enough to have enough faith in my abilities. It's a nice thought, but I feel it's an unrealistic one.

FFX


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I have nothing against World Eater Apotecharies (as someone said, they must continue their existence in some way), but poor old Fabius there.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

I think your Apothecarie conversion suits your army quite nicely my friend. Im also wondering if he would get a since of gratification tearing apart his own brothers to retrieve the geneseed...he is a little "zerky", right?


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Im also wondering if he would get a since of gratification tearing apart his own brothers to retrieve the geneseed...he is a little "zerky", right?


Khorne cares not from whence the blood flows, only that it does. Now the commanding Lord of the warband might have concerns about the current troop levels and have questions for the surgeon in regards to his practices.

Thanks for the compliments and motivation guys,

FFX


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

12/12/11-- Minor Change

I had to rework Kirr'an. To me the bunny ears detracted from the overall look of the model. I like this version much better. To be honest he sort of looks like Dr. Satan from House of 1000 Corpses, which is a fine look for a Berzerker Surgeon.

Enjoy the revamp.











Cheers,

FFX


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I agree with the removal of the bunny ears. It is less busy now. Good call on the change.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I don't know, I think the bunny ears gave it that distinctly Khornate feel. I think I prefer the first iteration.


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> I don't know, I think the bunny ears gave it that distinctly Khornate feel. I think I prefer the first iteration.


No worries mate, you'll know he's all about Khorne when I get to painting him. rest assured.


FFX


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Midge913 said:


> It is less busy now.


Definitely.



Khorne's Fist said:


> I think the bunny ears gave it that distinctly Khornate feel.


The bunny ears are so Khornate that without them you will have to result to low down dirty tricks to fool people into thinking he is Khornate; such as painting him red.


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

01/08/12--And on the 8th day the Blood God saw fit to reward his dutiful servant with aid from a mighty Prince.

Faith is it's own reward......sometimes, but this sure does help too.










How am I supposed to concentrate on painting Berzerkers or Juggernaut riding Lords when I have something like THIS staring me in the face?

Cheers,

FFX


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

double post. GRRRR


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice! I have that guy waiting on attention in a box in the basement, its a beautiful model and I can't wait to see what you do with it.


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Definitely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

FFX,

Everything is looking great and you managed to pull off the red scheme well. But I have to be honest, not really feeling the Fabius Bile conversion. To me it just feels like a head swap and the helmet isn't blending well w/ the rest of the mini. I think you can try to use the Apothecary arm and back-pack as it will go better with an Astartes helmet. You can always make it more Khorne like by adding some details using the Berserker set or whatnot. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

louisshli said:


> To me it just feels like a head swap and the helmet isn't blending well w/ the rest of the mini. I think you can try to use the Apothecary arm and back-pack as it will go better with an Astartes helmet.


See that's exactly how I felt with the first version of Kirr'an. I dropped the bunny ear helm for the lower profile one with the respirator mask. As I'd mentioned he looks more like Dr. Satan from House of a 1000 Corpses now. I really wanted a more organic look to the Chirurgeon, more akin to what the Haemonculi have but no such luck. I may have to revisit him with some greenstuff and tyranid arms in tow. I'm also giving serious thought to hacking off the Xyclos Needler Gun. I just am not sold on the look of it.

Cheers,

FFX


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing it started and finished!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Hey FFX, why not just hack it off and add a Space Marine Apothecary arm in its place, I think it would look much better and maybe solve that little issue with how it looks. Just a suggestion mate. Good luck!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Hey FFX, why not just hack it off and add a Space Marine Apothecary arm in its place, I think it would look much better and maybe solve that little issue with how it looks. Just a suggestion mate. Good luck!
> 
> Regards,
> DoE


Thanks for the suggestion DoE. I went back to Kirr'an, broke out the clippers and files and now he's -1 Xyclos Needler gun. Looks much more smooth now.


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

9/2/12

HOLY HELL, FFX isn't dead. I've been on a hiatus for awhile. Anyway, here's what the Daemon Forges have been busy creating, in preparation for 6E & the new Chaos Dex. I found that my army is lacking heavy support so I petitioned the Blood God and he gifted me the following.

*Scorpion Pattern Defiler*











Cheers,

FFX


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

A suitably creepy return.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Im going to assume that that is a conversion? Nonetheless, kick ass model man!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Excellent conversion man!


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Looking good!


----------

